# Need Arrow 2400a manual



## valleyoak (Dec 4, 2012)

Bought a house with an Arrow 2400a stove. Looking for a manual for it. Does BrotherBart still have an 1800a manual to download? It would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2012)

f​Check your email in a few minutes.


----------



## D. Wells (Dec 5, 2012)

We have an Arrow 1800-A freestanding wood stove in our house we bought about a year ago. Lately the glass is tinking and occasionally smoke puffs into the room around a corner of the glass. Would like to get an owners manual from you if you can send one. Thanks. goodjourneys4me@gmail.com


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 5, 2012)

D. Wells said:


> We have an Arrow 1800-A freestanding wood stove in our house we bought about a year ago. Lately the glass is tinking and occasionally smoke puffs into the room around a corner of the glass. Would like to get an owners manual from you if you can send one. Thanks. goodjourneys4me@gmail.com


 
Done.


----------



## Carissa (Dec 10, 2012)

Brother Bart I would love to get a copy of the arrow 1800 manual we just bought one to install and may be missing a few parts. My husband is concerned that there is no damper in the stove pipe...??  Thanks for the resource!!  Carissaj@centurytel.net


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 11, 2012)

Just knew I should have started charging for that thing. 

Wait ten minutes and check your email. It takes a while to send.


----------



## mainedeck (Dec 24, 2012)

We are taking care of my wife's  ancestral home and it has an Arrow 1800, don't know much about it, but would like to know its functionalities,  features and how to maintain it. Would it be possible to an owners manual for it? Thank you.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 25, 2012)

Check your email.


----------



## Carissa (Dec 25, 2012)

Fellow Arrow stove owners I'm interested in your opinions of the stove. We just purchased an 1800 A  and would like to hear some reviews before we spend a lot installing it. Also what year model might yours be?! And do any of your stoves have a DEQ certificate on them??  We believe ours is a 1993 model it does not have a DEQ tag however hoping maybe it's simply missing?!  Thanks all for any info!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2012)

Since 1988 the Oregon DEQ has used the EPA certification as the indicator of compliance. DEQ tags were used from 1886-1988. If the stove isn't on this list of EPA certified stoves then it is non-compliant in Oregon.

http://www.epa.gov/Compliance/resources/publications/monitoring/caa/woodstoves/certifiedwood.pdf 

http://www.deq.state.or.us/aq/burning/woodstoves/


----------



## Millerr16 (Jan 26, 2014)

Could someone possibly send the Arrow 1800A manual to me as well? We just purchased a home with this stove and would really like a manual but cannot find online. Also, does anyone know where I can buy parts?  Complete blower assembly needs replaced and also need new door handles. Not sure where to find parts. Email is millerr16@yahoo.com. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------

